# emigrating to america



## yorkyank (May 27, 2010)

Hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me on seeking employment in America. As i was born and raised in america until the age of 15, i shouldn't have a problem with visas etc. But i would like to know if there are any websites or if anyone could point e in the right direction for employment etc. I have no criminal convictions, am a sales rep and have an extensive background in the building merchanting industry.

Regards


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Job hunting in America is a huge exercise in marketing yourself to employers. You're expected to have done considerable research on the companies you are approaching and to tailor your "pitch" to the needs of the specific company and job.

One of the better resources for how this process works in the US is JobHuntersBible.com:
which is the companion site to the book "What Color is Your Parachute?" - a long-time job hunting classic.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

You can do a lot of job searching on-line.

You will have to get a US Social Security card. That will not be a problem as you are a US citizen. However you will be required to offer some documentation such as school records, etc. to explain why you had not acquired a SS card before. I went through this with one of my relatives.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yorkyank said:


> Hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me on seeking employment in America. As i was born and raised in america until the age of 15, i shouldn't have a problem with visas etc. But i would like to know if there are any websites or if anyone could point e in the right direction for employment etc. I have no criminal convictions, am a sales rep and have an extensive background in the building merchanting industry.
> 
> Regards


Do you have a US passport .. I f you have ..take a visit .. your going to be shocked how bad the empoyment market is ..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Do you have a US passport .. I f you have ..take a visit .. your going to be shocked how bad the empoyment market is ..


AL
unemployment checks issued 04/2009 256,980
unemployment checks issued 04/2010 180,225


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

*Depends on where you live*



jitendrasnv said:


> Getting job in America not an big issue if you have the knowledge and degree then its quite easy to get a good job in the field where you got the degree it just need to have positive efforts.
> 
> Thanks


I would qualify that statement by prefacing with, "Depending on where you intend to live in the U.S...." This is a big country with greatly varying economic conditions. Although generally the economy has been bad everywhere, some places (Texas, the Dakotas, military and university towns, Washington, DC) have been doing OK. Depending on the skillset, jobs are available.

And then on the other hand, there are places like Detroit...


----------

